# 3. Harzer MTB-Event



## Katrin (16. Mai 2002)

Habe mich für den Marathon am 26.05.02 in Altenau angemeldet. Mich würde eine kurze Streckenbeschreibung oder ein Höhenprofil interessieren. 

Vielleicht ist jemand diesen MA ja schon gefahren??


----------



## Pan (16. Mai 2002)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20145


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (16. Mai 2002)

@Pan


Besten Dank.


----------



## Pan (16. Mai 2002)

Aber stell´ doch hinterher bitte mal ein paar Bilder in die Gallerie...

...und grüß´ mir die Jungs von der Marlboro-Fraktion - die sind mit Sicherheit nicht zu verfehlen!!! 

...und nächstes Jahr mache ich dann auch mit!!!

Schlaffi, Harzbiker, Schotterflechte, Chubika & Co. - zieht euch warm an!!


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Mai 2002)

Hey Pan, warum biste nicht auch am Start??? Wäre das nix?


----------



## Pan (17. Mai 2002)

Mit nem 3,5 Wochen alten Schlüsselbeinbruch??

Näääh, nich mehr in meinem Alter, solche Spirenzien!!

Nächstes Jahr. Da kann ich mich dann auch gezielt vorbereiten. 

Dieses Jahr haben die Alpen absolute Priorität!


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Mai 2002)

Ach ähh stimmt ja ;-) Hatte ich ganz vergessen; aber da hätte ich mich wohl auch etwas geschont....


----------



## chubika (21. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> ...und nächstes Jahr mache ich dann auch mit!!!
> 
> Schlaffi, Harzbiker, Schotterflechte, Chubika & Co. - zieht euch warm an!!  *



Dass sich chubika immer warm anzieht ist ja schon Legende...
 

Ciao
Der Frosch alis AluGuru alis chubika

__
Wer bin ich ich denn?
Sch.... Schizophrenie
So, und jetzt auch noch Selbstgespraeche...
Na, wenigstens ein intelligenter Gesprächspartner.


----------



## michael59 (21. Mai 2002)

wer ist an den beiden tagen denn da? ich will samstag mal schauen und wenn mich der mut nicht verläßt am sonntag mitfahren.

wo und wann kann man sich mal treffen?

michael


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Michael...

Robert (robby123), Felix (the Wolf) und ich sind nur am Sonntag in Altenau... vielleicht sieht man sich!?


----------



## chubika (22. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *wer ist an den beiden tagen denn da? ich will samstag mal schauen und wenn mich der mut nicht verläßt am sonntag mitfahren.
> 
> wo und wann kann man sich mal treffen?
> ...



Hallo Michael,

wenn alles nach Plan laeuft und auch das Wetter so halbwegs mitspielt, wollte ich schon beide Tage in Altenau sein.
Koennen ja am Fr. oder Sa. nochmal telefonieren.

Gruss vom Kyffhaeuser
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (22. Mai 2002)

Es besteht eine Chance, dass ich mit Harz-Bikes auch am Start bin. Hängt von meinen "wissenschaftlichen" Fortschritten ab!


----------



## steinbeißer (23. Mai 2002)

hi leute!!


ich bin neu hier im forum, hab es erst vor kurzem entdeckt....ich werde auch in altenau dabei sein, und am sonntag wohl (oder übel??) mitfahren!

halla michael59, da werden wir uns ja wohl mal sehen??!!



bis samstag....ciao


----------



## stevens28 (25. Mai 2002)

Alles im grünen Bereich !! Strecke ist durchweg gut befahrbar. Probleme gibt es wahrscheinlich nur nach dem Start, da geht es einen steilen Schotterweg steil bergab und unten gleich durch einen Bach ....... Vorsicht !!!!! Sonst schönes Teil, hoffen wir das es heute nacht nicht so viel Regnet......bis Morgen !!!!!

Stevens28
Bergamont Evolve 10 Pro


----------



## stevens28 (26. Mai 2002)

Boah, war das anstrengend heute !!! 
aber ich bin echt zufrieden mit meiner Zeit von 4:59h für die 112km. Ach  meinen Glückwunsch auch an RobBj123, du warst ja auch recht flott unterwegs auf der 56er Strecke. Die erste Runde sind wir in 1.04h gefahren aber immer Puls am Anschlag war dann doch nicht mein ding, mußte ja schließlich auch noch etwas länger fahren. Und meißtens platzen die Heizer in der 3 oder 4 Runde wieder ab. Nach 2 Runden waren es doch 2.20h, und die restlichen Runden dann etwa 1.20h und 1.19h!!! Wie gesagt die meißten platzen ab und in der letzten Runde konnte ich nach 2 Attacken noch 3 Heizer stehen lassen. Ich gaube ich war 8. Gesamt aber mit den Ergebnissen gab es echt Streß ! Also mein Fazit.... Echt super die Srecke mit schön viel Trails und bomben Wetter. Nur die Getränke waren Schei..... und so blieb ich bei Wasser und Gel !! Wo war denn Harzbiker und die ganze Horde??? Naja dann bis demnächst und viel Spaß.. !               P.S. : Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächste Woche in Friedrichsbrunn ???


----------



## RobBj123 (26. Mai 2002)

Also ich fand das Rennen auch ganz gut. Wir sind erstmal superschnell losgefahren. Ich hab mich fast ganz nach vorne gestellt und bin so als 10. in die erste Kurve gegangen. War jedenfalls ganz gut so weit vorne zu sein weil ja alle wie an einer Perlenkette aufgereiht in den ersten Downhill der schon einige hundert Meter nach dem Start kam, fuhren. Danach kam eine Bachdurchfahrt und ein sehr steiler Anstieg - danach war ich dann in der ersten Dreiergruppe... 
Als nächstes folge eine lange, leicht ansteigende Gerade auf der wir erstmal einen kleinen Vorsprung herausfahren konnten. Jedenfalls fuhren wir dann eine ganze Weile zu dritt weiter. Den einen steilen Anstieg konnte ich leider in der ersten Runde nicht hochfahren sondern musste vom Rad und so haben mich die anderen beiden abgehängt :-( Also fuhr ich alleine weiter... 
Leider kam dann auch noch der spätere drittplatzierte an mir vorbei und ich fuhr dann ein einsames Rennen auf Platz 4. 
In der letzten Runde ist dann Nr.5 noch zu mir aufgefahren, war dann aber so platt, dass ich ihn nur mitgezogen habe und am letzten Anstieg wieder stehen gelassen habe... Am Schluss war ich also vierter und eigentlich ganz zufrieden... Die erste Runde bin ich ungefähr 1:05 gefahren und die zweite 1:08.
Was ich nur echt dämlich fand war, dass 1. die Siegerehrung 3 Stunden nach dem Zieleinlauf stattfand, 2. keine Ergebnisslisten aushingen und 3. gab es NIX zu gewinnen außer Pokalen für die ersten drei. Und das für 25 Startgeld!
Quen und Felix haben auch ein Superrennen gefahren! Haben beide ca 1:20 pro Runde gebraucht. Mangels Ergebnisslisten sind uns die Platzierungen allerdings noch nicht bekannt :-( 
Fand es jedenfalls genial dass die beiden sich fürs Marathonfahren entschieden haben und sie wollen auch beide noch öfters...

ciao


----------



## Quen (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Quen und Felix haben auch ein Superrennen gefahren! Haben beide ca 1:20 pro Runde gebraucht. Mangels Ergebnisslisten sind uns die Platzierungen allerdings noch nicht bekannt :-(
> Fand es jedenfalls genial dass die beiden sich fürs Marathonfahren entschieden haben und sie wollen auch beide noch öfters...
> 
> ciao *


Danke! 

Ich fand es auch super, geile Strecke, super Wetter und eigentlich war es auch gut organisiert (mal abgesehen von Rob's angesprochenen Punkten...).

Aber mich würde nun echt mal meine genaue Zeit und der Platz interessieren...

Und ja, ich hab Bock auf mehr, auf viel mehr Marathons und Rennen - wie sagt man so schön, "ich hab Blut geleckt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (26. Mai 2002)

@ stevens28, habe einige leute aus dem forum getroffen, aber dich nicht  warum????

die strecke war gut, an der organisation gibt es sicher noch einiges zu verbessern, das sollte man den veranstaltern auch per email mitteilen.

ich werde es jedenfalls machen.


michael


----------



## RobBj123 (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *@ stevens28, habe einige leute aus dem forum getroffen, aber dich nicht  warum????
> 
> die strecke war gut, an der organisation gibt es sicher noch einiges zu verbessern, das sollte man den veranstaltern auch per email mitteilen.
> ...



Ja, ich werd denen auch mal ne Mail schreiben!


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

Ja, das mit der Siegerehrung lief nicht so optimal ab. Wer wartet schon gerne Stunden, wo es ja auch nicht gerade ein dickes Rahmenprogramm gibt?

Die Strecke selbst war dafür echt schön. Nicht ideal war allerdings der Gegenverkehr an zwei Stellen. 
Felix und Quen, schade, dass ich nicht mithalten konnte, aber letztendlich bin ich mit der 2: 48 gar nicht so unzufrieden. 

Klasse war es, so viele Bekannte zu treffen. Da macht so eine Veranstaltung doppelt so viel Spaß. Michael, leider konnten wir nicht warten, weil ich Gäste zum Grillen eingeladen hatte.


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

Sonntag früh, 6. 30 Uhr: Unerbittlich dudelt der Wecker " I got you, babe". Erstmal kurz sortieren, da ist mein Kopf, da die Füße, wie heiße ich, WARUM STEHE ICH AM TAG DES HERREN SO FRÜH AUF???? 
Ach ja, der Marathon. Also raus aus dem Bett, Kaffeemaschine anwerfen, Kuchen essen, frisch machen, anziehen,Tasche packen, Onkelmaschine auf´s Dach, Freundin küssen, den mächtigen Vierzylinder anwerfen und ab auf die Piste. 

Erste Station ist die Tanke, denn mein blubbernder 45-PS-Motor hat Durst! Dann weiter zu Harz-Bikez, der schon vor der Tür steht und auch noch nicht so recht weiß, wass ihn geritten hat, so früh aufzustehen. 

Also, Bike auf´s Dach, Harzis Klamotten in den Kofferraum und ab nach Altenau! Die Straße gehört uns, kaum Autos machen uns die Strecke streitig. Die Luft ist klar, wir haben vierzig Liter im Tank und trockene Kehlen. 

Kurz vor neun: Raus aus der Kiste, zur Nachmeldung hecheln, wo wir gerade noch so angenommen werden. Dann Entspannung. Treffen mit Robj123, Felix, Quen, Michael 59, Chubika und Michas Bruder. Fachsimpeln, Mut machen, das übliche eben. 

Der Start auf der Kurzstrecke wird auf 10.30 verlegt. Dann rollen wir uns eben noch ein bisschen ein. 

Irgendwann, chubika ist schon eine halbe Stunde unterwegs, stehen auch wir am Start.

Fortsetzung folgt!





Kathrin, wo warst du? Würde mich interessieren. Warst du die Dame im roten Großglockner-Marathon-Outfit? Oder eine von den Damen in schwarz?


----------



## chubika (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stevens28 _
> *Wo war denn Harzbiker und die ganze Horde*



Hallo,

chubika hat evtl. 2 Runden an Deinem Hinterrad geklebt...

... und ist dann als Heizer geplatzt.
 

Das ganze Drama unten.

Ciao
C.

Friedrichsbrunn evtl., wenn die Moral wieder so halbwegs steht.


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

Der Start ist immer wieder ein komischer Moment. Auch wenn ich mittlerweile ein "alter Hase" bin, fühle ich mich vor dem erlösenden Startschuss stets etwas kribbelig. Das ist wahrscheinlich das Adrenalin, das durch den Körper gepumpt wird. 

Nun stehe ich also mit Quen und Felix the Wolf im Getümmel und gemeinsam lassen wir die letzten zehn Minuten verstreichen. Im Hintergrund die üblichen Grußworte, Ansprachen und Belehrungen. Ich habe den Eindruck, was da gesagt wird, bekommt kein Schwein mit. Um uns rum wird sich noch mal gedehnt, der Reifendruck wird gecheckt, Witzchen werden gerissen. 

Dann der Schuss. Alles drängt nach vorne- wir stehen im Stau. Das ist meistens so, so etwas macht mich nicht mehr verrückt. Es bleibt noch genügend Zeit zum Überholen. 
Langsam, im gemütlichen Tour-Tempo geht es über den ersten Kilometer. Wieso reihen sich eigentlich immer Leute vorne ein, die überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik besitzen?

Irgendwann sind wir auf der Waldautobahn und das Knäuel löst sich auf. Mit meinen beiden Gefährten rolle ich das Feld langsam auf. Merkwürdigerweise werden einige der Leute, die jetzt mein Tempo rollen, bis zum Schluss immer wieder auftauchen. 

Das besondere an dem Marathon in Altenau ist, dass er aus unglaublich vielen technischen Passagen besteht. Ich kenne keinen anderen marathon, wo es so wenig Gelegenheiten gibt, nach der Trinkflasche zu greifen. wenn du über die Wurzeln rollst, brauchst du beide Hände am Lenker.

langsam merke ich, dass ich mit den beiden Jungeisenschweinen nicht ganz mithalten kann. Die beiden sind mir technisch überlegen, ich muss in schwierigen Passagen immer wieder abreißen lassen.  So lasse ich sie kurz vor der Hälfte der Strecke ziehen. Ich muss meinen eigenen Rythmus fahren- am Schluss werden sie mir vier Minuten abgenommen haben. 

Ich schnaufe erstmal durch, hänge mich bei einem Hünen in den Windschatten. Das geht so lange gut, bis es über eine kurze Rampe geht. Nun muss mein Vordermann mit seinen 90 - 100 Kilo und seinem Fully kämpfen, ein richtiger Kraftakt. Er hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, ich lasse ihn stehen. 

Die nächsten Kilometer fahre ich hinter einem Mann im Weltmeister-Trikot, dann hinter einem blonden Jüngling ganz in rot und schließlich fahre ich mit einem drahtigen vierzigjährigen CC-Racer. 

Am Schlussanstieg habe ich sogar noch die Kraft, drei andere zu überholen. Nur den blonden Jüngling schaffe ich nicht mehr. Er hat es verdient, schließlich habe ich locker drei Kilometer seinen Windschatten genossen. 

Im Ziel warten schon Robj123, Felix und Quen. Gemeinsam rollen wir aus. Dann kommt auch Harz-bikes ins Ziel. Zusammen essen wir noch totes Tier, dann fahren wir aber auch los. Das ganze hat länger gedauert, als ich kalkuliert hatte. 

Ich fiebere schon meinem nächsten Marathon entgegen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich im Sollin starten. Mit diesem Marathon habe ich noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen! 

Negativ ist mir die unentschuldigte Abwesenheit von Harzbiker u. Co aufgefallen. Dies wird Konsequenzen haben...


----------



## Katrin (27. Mai 2002)

Bin um 04:00 Uhr aufgestanden, habe Pasta und Brötchen gebunkert und nach ca. 3 Std. Fahrt in Altenau angekommen. 

Der Streckenverlauf hat mich echt zum Jubeln gebracht. Würde am liebsten sofort wieder über die Wurzelpassagen jagen. Besten Dank für den Tipp, dass die Strecke viele Wuzelpassagen enthält. Habe meine Schwalbe-Schlappen aufgezogen und bin mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren. Das hat mich wahrscheinlich vor einem Sturz bewahrt.

Der nächste Marathon für mich ist in Willingen, dort besteht die Strecke ja viel aus "Autobahn".

Man sieht sich.....


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

@Kathrin: Dann warst du die Dame mit Hot-chili-Rad und Hot-Chili-Klamotten???


----------



## chubika (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

so jetzt will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben, zu dem im Grossen und Ganzen doch schoenen Rennen.

Anreise war bei mir schon am Samstag (Schade, dass es kein zentrales BikerCamp gab.), wg. Streckenbesichtigung.

War auch ganz gut so. Hatte ja doch so einige Tuecken in sich. Hinter jeder Kurve lauert ein mehr oder weniger heftiger Anstieg, an dem man schon rechtzeitig das kleine KB raussortiert haben sollte.
Und die uebele Querrinne nach schneller Abfahrt hinter dem Holzstoss haette durchaus eine Warnung verdient.

btw: michael59 hat mir heute erzaehlt, dass dort ein Biker per SanKra geborgen werden musste. Alles Gute an den Betroffenen.

Ansonsten aber wirklich eine gute und abwechslungsreiche Runde. Fuer die langen Forstautobahnen im ersten Teil haette man fast schon einen Triathlonaufsatz montieren koennen  , aber die Trails (Wurzeln, Rodung, DH, Kies...) waren schon recht gut.

Zum Rennen:
Sonntag morgen lacht die Sonne in meinen provisirischen Camper und ich beginne die Vorbereitungen (Fruehstueck, Bikecheck, "warm anziehen", einrollen mit steigender Nervositaet.
Aufgrund der grossen Teilnehmerzahl wurde kurzerhand in zwei Bloecken gestartet, was allerdings nur kurzfristig fuer etwas Verwirrung sorgte.

Fuer die 112km puenktlich Start um 10Uhr und los ging die wilde Hatz. Etwas Verzoegerung an der ersten Abfahrt, aber lieber heil runter als drei Sekunden gewonnen. Durch den Bach und den Steilen Anstieg hoch hatte sich das Feld schon einigermassen einsortiert. Beim folgenden Anstieg musste ich feststellen, dass mein Umwerfer noch nicht so richtig wach war. Kleines KB ging nur mit kurzer Nachhilfe. 
Jetzt die lange Forstautobahn zum Bolzen und dann hinein in die Trails...
Ging alles auch sehr gut. Hatte mir einen Platz im Vorderfeld erkaempft und hetzte eine Dreier-/Vierergruppe von Bikern hinterher. In der zweiten rund konnte ich kurz zu Ihnen aufschliessen, leider sprang mir dann die Kette von gr. KB und verklemmte sich leicht am Kurbelarm. War aber mit einem Handgriff wieder los und drauf. Wieder hinter der Gruppe hinterher kostete aber einige Koerner.
btw: Einige Bergaufpassagen habe ich per pedes genommen, erschien mir sicherer und kraeftesparender, zudem auch nicht langsamer als durchfahrenerweise.

Irgendwann in der zweiten Runde wagte es der Verstand so leise aus dem Hinterkopf anzuklopfen und zu fragen:
"Was glaubst Du, wie lange Du den Jaeger hier ungestraft seinem Instinkt folgen lassen kannst?" 
Oh, ja, wie recht er doch hatte. Doch hier war er noch der Schwaechere.

Ende Runde zwei wieder durch viele Zuschauer getrieben den Zielhang hinauf ging noch ganz gut. Eingangs runde drei dann wieder, jetzt schon etwas lauter: "Mach langsamer!"
Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Einbruch auf der Forstautobahn. Koerner alle, Puls im Keller (tw. unter 130), schwere Beine.
"Flasche leeres!"

Haette am Ende fast die Kehre in den Wurzeltrail verpasst.

Und der Jaeger, wo war er hin? Heimlich aus dem Staub gemacht.
Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff. 

Meine Renntaktik sagt ja: Runde drei Koerner sammeln fuer die Schlussrunde, aber wo ware sie, die Koerner?
Hatten wohl alle die vielen, vielen Biker schon eingesammelt, die jetzt aufschlossen und loacker und demoralisierend vorbeizogen.

Dafuer machte sich so langsam ein dritter Akteur bemerkbar. 
Auftritt fuer das Schwein in Dir: "Hoer auf, steig ab, tu Dir nicht weh, spar Dir die vierte Runde, hast genug getan fuer heute..."

Auf einem etwas schnelleren Stueck dann uebler Rutscher, hatte ich ja schon in beiden Runden zuvor, jetzt allerding mit Fastabflug, Schuh aus Klicki, Pedal gegen Schienbein, Boeses Aua.
Aber Adrenalin hoch, Schmerz spaeter.

An der kurzen Downhillpassage am Ende der Runde dann miachael59. Statt aufmunternder Worte bekam ich nur noch raus: "Ich bin total platt." Dann stuerzte ich mich in den Abgrund.
Ende Rund drei den Zielhang qualvoll erklommen, der Wille (Die Unvernunft?) hatte das Schwein zur Ruhe gebracht. Mit letzten Reserven kaempfe ich mich zum Verpflegungsstand um mir mit zwei Stuecken Banane ("Powerbar ist leider schon alle."  )
und frisch gefuellter Trinkflasche den Rest zu geben.
(Wer war der Biker aus Sangerhausen, mit dem ich mich dort kurz unterhalten hab?)

Konnte dann tatsaechlich etwas konsolidieren und so das Rennen so mehr schlecht als recht beenden. 

Ursachen fuer den Einbruch?
Zu hohe Anfangstempo, Hungerast, Dehydrierung (Nachwiegen egibt ca. 4l Fluessigkeitsverlust. Leute die mich kennen wissen allerdings, dass mich das sonst nicht stoert.)
btw: Schokolade und Alkohol gehoeren nicht in die Vorbereitung auf so ein Rennen. (Aber die Vorbereitung war eh schon eine Katastrophe.)

Gruesse an alle Dabeigewesenen, Erkannten, Nichterkannten, Geruessten, Nichtgegruessten...
(Wer war die junge Dame auf Runde zwei, die mich fragte ob es noch geht? Ich antwortete: Danke, gut und Deine Begleiterin, die Du sicher gemeint hast sieht auch noch gut aus.)


Danke an Schlaffi fuer die aufmunternden Worte nach der Rueckkehr.  

Ciao
und demnaechst wieder besser
C.

__
Startnummer 390
t: ~5:58h (r1 1:13; r2 1:15; r3 1:50; r4 1:40)
s:108km (nach meinem Tacho)
v(d): 18km/h
v(max): 63


----------



## sketcher (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo Ihr Marathonisti!

Ich bin sehr stotz auf Euch und habe gleich ein paar Fotos in die Gallerie gestellt.

MfG
sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (27. Mai 2002)

Ich hab auch einen kleinen bericht geschrieben:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21175


----------



## Katrin (27. Mai 2002)

@Onkel,

stimmt, ich hoffe ich bin nicht negativ aufgefallen... Auf der Strecke war ich auch ganz brav


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

hallo Kathrin, 
keine Angst, du bist mir erst im Ziel aufgefallen. ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dich auf der Strecke getroffen zu haben. Habe keine Ahnung, ob du vor oder nach mir kamst. Aber beim nächsten Treffen kann ich dich vielleicht schon früher identifizieren.


----------



## Menis (27. Mai 2002)

hut ab vor der hochaktiven rennszene, der wir (der berliner esk) da gegenüber stehen. jedenfalls kann ich ein gewisses rennfieber - schon allein beim lesen nicht leugnen. weiter so und bis bald....menis

@onkel: selten hatte ein untertitel soviel realitätsbezug wie deiner - allenfalls "mudseeker" hätte auch noch ganz gut gepasst   .


----------



## onkel (27. Mai 2002)

Ich bin sicher, beim nächsten Marathon in der Region lassen sich ein paar Zeltwiesen für Euch finden!
Der Wettkampf ist schließlich die ureigenste Form der Befriedigung des Eisenschweins!

Und klar, Menis, bei mir ist der Untertitel Programm!


----------



## DonDOM (27. Mai 2002)

Moin!
So , dies ist also das sagenumwobene Forum von dem Michael59 mir in Altenau erzählt hat.Eigentlich wollte Ich auch noch was zu dem Marathon schreiben aber es ist glaub Ich schon alles gesagt.
Es war übrigens auch mein erster Marathon und Ich bin froh , heil durchgekommen zu sein , was ja leider nicht bei allen Fahrern der Fall gewesen ist . An der Abfahrt zum Zielhang ( Schotter bis zur kleinen Holzbrücke ) hat es laut meiner Freundin ein paar Fahrer übelst zerlegt . ( Sie stand an der Stelle zwecks Selbsttherapie , da sie vor zwei Wochen bei ca 55 km/h im Deister Flugstunden genommen hat = Schlüsselbeinbruch ). Ansonsten eine gelungene Veranstaltung . Der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt (7.Juli im Solling) . Rob , wo trainierst du denn ? Fährst du hin und wieder in Hildesheim ?


----------



## Pan (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DonDOM _
> *..., da sie vor zwei Wochen bei ca 55 km/h im Deister Flugstunden genommen hat = Schlüsselbeinbruch *



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....allerdings...ich geb zu, ich war langsamer....


----------



## Katrin (27. Mai 2002)

Im nächsten Jahr gibt es dann beim 4. Harzer MTB-Marathon Preise für die heftigsten Verletzungen.

In diesem Jahr schlage ich den Fahrer mit der halb aufgeschürften Gesichtshälfte als Winner vor. Sachpreise in Form von Eurokompressen und Sprühverbände werden dann vom hiesigen Krankenhaus gesponsert.


----------



## RobBj123 (27. Mai 2002)

@ Katrin: Also jemand mit Hot Chili Klamotten is mir auch aufgefallen ;-) Welche Distanz bist du denn gefahren?

@ DonDom: Willkommen im Forum ;-) Ich trainiere eigentlich nur in Hildesheim... Können gerne mal zusammen fahren! Ruf am besten mal an! 2040096 / 0160 3862482

@ Menis: Also, wann seit ihr mit am Start? 

@ Sketcher: Wo warst du???

Und isses denn eigentlich so schwer alles in einem Thread zu organisieren ;-)

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (27. Mai 2002)

Hmm... Sketcher... sollte vielleicht heißen *wer* warst du ;-)


----------



## Katrin (28. Mai 2002)

@RobBj123

Da ich die Rennstrecke noch nicht kenne, habe ich mich für die 56er Runde angemeldet. Optimal wäre es gewesen, wenn man sich während des Rennens für eine (oder zwei) weitere Runden hätte entscheiden können. Aber damit hätte man die Rennleitung wohl überfordert.  

Ich schätze ihr habt auch die Mail erhalten, dass die Ergebnislisten noch auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## chubika (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

Bericht steht ja schon oben und hier noch ein kleiner technischer Nachtrag:
Gefahren bin ich mit meinem Hardtail, Magura/Rond CP75 Gabel, was sich wieder gut bewaehrt hat.
Reifen vorn: Michelin WG LiteS, hinten WG CompS
Druck ca. 2,75 hi, 2,5vo. Hat sich hinsichtlich Gripp, Pannensicherheit und Rollwiderstand ebenfalls Pluspunkte verdient.
Allerdings sieht mein Hinterreifen jetzt aus, wie von tausenden kleinen Messerstichen maltraetiert. Wenn ich dort saemtliche Splitter gezogen habe, wuerde es mich nicht wundern, wenn er doch noch die Luft verliert.
Meine Ritchey Pro Pedale haben im zweiten Teil beim Einstieg doch sehr zu hakeln angefangen. Lag wohl an dem festen Dreck an den Cleats. 
Schaltung XT ging im Grossen und Ganzen auch. Schaltwerk habe ich kurz nachjustiert waehrend der Fahrt, Umwerfer muss ich mir in der Werkstatt nochmal genauer anschauen.
Hoffentlich vergess ich diesmal nicht den Anschlag fuer das kleine KB nachzustellen - im Montagestaender funktioniert's ja immer so wunderbar.   

Ciao
Euer Dörrfrosch
C.


----------



## onkel (28. Mai 2002)

Cubika, da bin ich ja fast mit dem gleichen Setup ins Rennen gegangen. Auch die CP 75, allerdings vorne und hinten Wildgripper lite. Ich muss allerdingsgestehen, dass ich den Luftdruck stets nach Gefühl herstelle und keine Ahnung habe, wieviel bar das sind. 

Bist du denn mit dem wildgripper lit s zufrieden? Ich finde ihn eigentlich ziemlich schlecht. Vor allem bei Nässe!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (28. Mai 2002)

Sagt mal wo sind denn die Ergebnislisten , die angeblich schon drinstehen . Finde nur die vom letzten Jahr. Die Photos vonfirstfotofactory gibt es auch erst am do. Trotzdem Dank an die fleißigen Photographen.
@ Bruder von michael59: Das nächste Mal , aber Dank der motivierenden Worte wurde die 2. Runde noch mal richtig griffig.


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Mai 2002)

_Betreff: 3. Harzer MTB Event

Liebe Mountainbikerin / Lieber Mountainbiker,

vielen Dank für deine Beteiligung im Event. Das Wetter hat, trotz Vorhersage,  
sehr gut mitgespielt und die meisten haben viel Spaß gehabt. Es gab fast zweimal 
soviel Teilnehmer wie im Vorjahr.

Es tut uns leid, dass trotz aller Bemühung einige Pannen aufgetreten sind, 
insbesondere mit der Bewertung der 112km Marathon, so das keine Ergebnislisten 
vorhanden waren. Zur Erklärung: Einige Leute ohne Startnummern sind unbemerkt 
durch das Ziel gefahren. Dieses hat zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit unseren Zeit 
und Nummern Listen geführt. Sorry.

Die Ergebnisse und Fotos werden jedoch bald im Internet sein unter 
www.mountainbike.harz.de
Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass unsere Internetseite nicht von uns, sondern von 
eine Internetfirma verwaltet ist und daher können die Ergebnisse nicht wie bei 
einige Events innerhalb von ein Paar Stunden im Internet erscheinen.

Für alle die wirklich nicht genug von mountainbiken im Harz gehabt haben gibt es 
am 9. Juni  die Trenga DE Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld. Details unter:
www.wsv.harz.de/radsport

Happy biking!

Mark Wigfall
Mountainbike-Freunde-Oberharz 
[email protected]

Mark Wigfall
Internet:
www.business-english-world.de _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (28. Mai 2002)

Nun möchte auch ich einen kurzen Bericht der Ereignisse in Altenau  abgeben. Da ich ungern in unbekannte Gewässer segele, bin ich bereits am Samstag nach Altenau gefahren. Ein kurzer Anruf bei Chubika ergab das er auch bald starten wollte und wir haben uns zur Streckenerkundung verabredet.
In Altenau angekommen war ich von der angekündigten Herstellerausstellung etwas enttäuscht. Es war alles viel kleiner als ich gedacht hatte. Ich meldete mich gleich an, obwohl das Startgeld etwas hoch erschien. Dazu werde ich aber meine Meinung den Organisatoren in einer Email noch mitteilen.

Interessant waren besonders die Gespräche die sich mit anderen Freunden der gehobenen Radtouristik ergaben. Ich besichtigte die Funstrecke für die kleinen Biker die unmittelbar am Startbereich lag und bewunderte einige Kinder, die beachtliche Sprünge zeigten. Gerne hätte ich es selbst mal versucht, hatte aber Angst mich zu blamieren!!!

Ich beobachtete den Start des CC-Rennens und erlebte wie ein jugendlicher Biker nach Plattfuß kurz nach der ersten kleinen Runde ausschied und vor Enttäuschung heulte. Das ist Engagement. 

Danach borgte ich mir für einige Minuten ein Weehler, um an der Schanze den Zielhang auszuprobieren. Runter und auch hoch ging gut, leider war Sonntag die Streckenführung anders.
Chubika war inzwischen eingetroffen. Er hatte in Nordhausen sich noch in ein RR verliebt und war wesentlich nach meiner Kalkulation eingetroffen. , so das ich unsere gemeinsame Streckenbesichtigung ausfallen lassen mußte. Aber wir erlebten noch, wie die ersten in für mich sagenhaften Zeiten das Ziel passierten.

Am Sonntag freute ich mich, das mein Bruder (Hockelrain) mich begleitete und als Techniker und Fotograf tätig sein wollte. Sein Einsatz hat sich gelohnt, denn er beseitigte im Startbereich eine schleifende vordere Scheibenbremse in wenigen Sekunden!

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut Onkel, Harzbikes ,Felix, Quen und Rob 123 zu treffen. Es wollten auch andere aus Leinefelde, so ein Biker den ich an der Burg Scharfenstein getroffen habe und Steinbeißer aus dem Forum am Start sein. Auch Kathrin aus dem Forum war wohl da, aber als solche nicht zu erkennen. ( Mein Plan aus den Ergebnislisten die mit dem Voramen Kathrin anzusprechen scheiterte, da es keine Ergebnislisten gab??? )

Chubika stieß dann zu uns und gab noch seine Streckenerkenntnisse vom Vortag zum Besten. Und ich bin ihm unendlich Dankbar!!  Er wies auf die Rinne hin, die leider für einige das Ende des Rennens bedeutete.

Erfahren wie ich war ( immerhin schon ein Rennen absolviert) war ich nicht mehr so aufgeregt und sortierte mich im hinteren Startfeld mit Harzbikes ein.  Nach wenigen Metern war schon Stau, aber ich fuhr die Abfahrten runter und in der zweiten Runde sogar recht flott. In der Anfangsphase fuhr ich in einer Gruppe altere MTB-Freunde einen flotten Stiefel. Der erste Wurzeltrail machte richtig Spaß, die Bahndammauffahrt klappte ganz gut und ich konnte den ein oder anderen Fahrer hinter mir lassen. Bewundert habe ich einen Fullyfahrer, der anhielt um eine Riegelpause zu machen und dann in der Abfahrt an mir vorbeischoß. Das hat er 3 mal gemacht !!!

Auf einer Abfahrt mußte ich dann eine Vollbremsung machen, da mir der Sankra entgegen kam. Die Holzstapel erinnerten mich an die Rinnenwarnung Chubikas. Trotzdem habe ich sie erst kurz vorher gesehen und mein Versuch eines Sprunges führte zu einem heftigen Knall der Federgabel. Da am Sankra jemand versorgt wurde machte ich mir Sorgen um Chubika, da er mich noch nicht überholt hatte.

Gestört hat mich, daß mein Alti durch den blöden Funk nur Mist angezeigt hat, so das ich über noch die zu fahrende Strecke in unklaren war und nicht genau wußte wie viel denn noch vor mir liegt. Als mein Bruder dann auftauchte  und mir mitteilte das es nicht mehr weit zum Ziel ist war ich froh. Chubika hatte er auch gesehen, eine Sorge weniger. Der Anstieg zum Zielgelände wurde durch Applaus versüßt und ab ging es in die zweite Runde. Diesmal konnte ich die beiden Abfahren und die Bachdurchfahrt flott absolvieren, was mich stolz machte. Einige die mich abgehängt hatten hatte ich wieder.
In der folgenden Abfahrt verpaßte ich eine Abbiegung, da die "Jungen Brandschutzhelfer" die auf einer Bank hockten, davon ausgingen, das ich in der zweiten Runde die Strecke ja kennen müßte, war aber nicht so.
Die auf der Abfahrt Überholten begrüßten mich nach dem zurückradeln dann mit den Worten: " Wo kommst du denn her?" Spaß muß sein!!

Die tatsächlich etwas bessere Streckenkenntnis verhalf mir dann zu einer recht guten zweiten Runde. Ich schaffte einige technische Stellen da ich rechtzeitig runter schaltete und konnte auch einen besseren Weg wählen.

Chubika überholte mich an einer Kehre die in eine heftige Abfahrt mündete. Sein Hinweis, das er fertig sei, quittierte ich mit einigen Anfeuerungsrufen.

Wie bereits erwähnt, machten mir die Wurzeltrails den meisten Spaß. Hier konnte ich sogar den Anschluß an wesentlich schnellere halten ( die allerdings eine Runde weiter waren und noch eine fahren wollten) . Im letzten Teil mobilisierte ich meine Kräfte und machte noch einige Plätze gut. Ich hatte zwar ein/zwei Kettenklemmer, die aber dreckbedingt waren. Das den Harzreiseteilnehmer wohl bekannte Knallen meiner Schaltung setzte erste am letzen Zielanstieg ein, als sie versuchte selbst hin und her zu schalten ohne das ich ihr dazu den Auftrag gegeben hätte. Zurufe der Zuschauer " Nicht mehr schalten, du bist gleich oben" konnte ich mangels Luft leider nichts mehr entgegnen. : 
Die letzten Kilometer fuhr ich mit einem Fahrer der unmittelbar vor mir ins Ziel kam. Ich hoffe auch er schaut ins Forum und ich grüße ihn hiermit.


Leider konnten wir nicht mehr bis zur Siegerehrung bleiben und haben auch Chubikas triumphale Zielduchfahrt verpaßt. Ihm gilt meine ganze Bewunderung.

Nach ca. 3 Stunden und 40 Minuten sagten mir meine Beinmuskeln, es reicht. Wenn  es ein Höhenprofil der Strecke gibt, stellt es doch bitte ins Forum.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und hoffe dann im Eisenschweintrikot zu starten.


Euer "Racer"  Michael 59 : 


Der sich nach dem Rennen von seinem Bruder für 3 Euro mit Nudeln füttern lassen mußte, da im Startgeld kein Verpflegungsgutschein enthalten war mad: 


PS: Ich hoffe Onkel hat sich im Rennen nochmal so richtig sein Gehirn freigeblasen und die Arbeiten an seiner Abschlußarbeit nun erfolgreich beendet:


----------



## onkel (28. Mai 2002)

Ein schöner Bericht, Michael! Leider werde ich aber noch ein paar Tage mit meiner Hausarbeit zubringen müssen. Nächsten Montag ist dann aber alles vorbei!


----------



## Vokkar (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war auch dabei und muss sagen: Klasse Strecke, vielleicht hätte ich doch das Fully nehmen sollen, das war wirklich ungewöhnlich viel Trail, das hätte mir dann etwas Mühe erspart (und bei den Wurzelpassagen die neidischen Blicke auf das vollgefedert fahrende Volk). 
Ansonsten ist wohl schon alles zu dem Marathon gesagt worden, interessant war allerdings, wie sich die subjektiven Erfahrungen ähneln, ich spreche insbesondere von den Gedankengängen kurz nach dem Aufstehen am Sonntag morgen... 

Mit der Zeit und der Plazierung bin ich auch zufrieden, auch wenn ich in der 4. Runde mindestens 10 Minuten liegengelassen habe.

Leider war ich vorher nicht im Forum, hätte mich schon mal interessiert die eine oder andere Nase live zu erleben, na ja, dann vielleicht im Solling, den ich als Lokal selbstredent auch mitnehme.



> _Original geschrieben von Katrin _
> *@RobBj123
> 
> Da ich die Rennstrecke noch nicht kenne, habe ich mich für die 56er Runde angemeldet. Optimal wäre es gewesen, wenn man sich während des Rennens für eine (oder zwei) weitere Runden hätte entscheiden können. Aber damit hätte man die Rennleitung wohl überfordert.
> ...


@ Katrin:
Der Solling MA ist von der Strecke lang nicht so anspruchsvoll wie in Altenau, damit leider auch nicht so schön. Was die Anmeldung für die Strecke angeht war es in den letzten Jahren immer so, dass die, die für die lange Strecke gemeldet hatten und dann während der Fahrt verkürzt haben, also einfach die 2. Runde ausgelassen haben, mit in die Wertung für die kurze Strecke aufgenommen wurden. Sollte mich wundern, wenns dieses Jahr nicht wieder so ist, was allerding keine Garantie sein kann. Wenn Du jetzt schon die kurze Strecke gemeldet hast würde ich bei der Startnummernausgabe einfach nochmal fragen, ob das nicht auf die lange Runde geändert werden kann.

Vielleicht sollte man für den Solling MA n eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Gruß 
Vokkar


----------



## steinbeißer (28. Mai 2002)

hi michael!

ich war da, mit 'nem roten cannondale super v und gelben spengle....gab's nur einmal.....wir sind auch zu zweit gefahren, mein kumpel mit seinem spezialized enduro. auch von der zeit her müssen wir ca. mit dir gleich gewesen sein.....

aber die strecke war echt klasse, hat viel spaß gemacht, besonders dioe netten wurzeltrails...



schade, das wir uns nicht erkannt haben.....bist du  auch in clausthal beim trenga de marathon???

wen hast du denn am scharfenstein getroffen?? was hatte er für ein bike??


ciao, bernd

der auch blut geleckt hat....


----------



## chubika (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Bist du denn mit dem wildgripper lit s zufrieden? *



Hallo Onkel,

habe mit dem WG LiteS bisher auch bei Naesse recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Fahre vorn den WG LiteS Front (Modell 2000, mit der hellen Seitenwand), hinten den WG CompS (Mod. 2001, sw. Seitenwand). Bin mit dem Gripp gerade auch bei Naesse doch recht zufrieden. 
Hatte allerdings so meine Bedenken, da mein Profil am Hinterreifen doch schon arg aufgearbeitet ist. Diese Sorge war aber unbegruendet. Das Teil ging doch recht gut ueber Stock und Stein und auch die feuchten Stellen.
Haengt sicherlich auch sehr vom Luftdruck ab. Hatte erst auf 3,5 hinten aufgepumpt, bin dann nach Streckenbesichtigung auf unter 3 zurueckgegangen. War vermutlich keine schlechte Entscheidung.
Wie gesagt, bei mir hat sich der WG CompS gut bewaehrt und wenn ich ihn ersetzen muss (sh. oben), dann vermutlich durch sein aktuelles Modell.

Ciao
C.


----------



## chubika (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von harz-bikes _
> *Sagt mal wo sind denn die Ergebnislisten , die angeblich schon drinstehen .*



Hallo,

auch die Listen wollen reifen wie ein lecker Harzer-Kaese.

 

C.


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Mai 2002)

DIE LISTEN SIND INZWISCHEN ONLINE:

WWW.MOUNTAINBIKE.HARZ.DE


----------



## chubika (28. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von steinbeißer _
> *
> ich war da, mit 'nem roten cannondale super v und gelben spengle....gab's nur einmal.....wir sind auch zu zweit gefahren, mein kumpel mit seinem spezialized enduro. auch von der zeit her müssen wir ca. mit dir gleich gewesen sein.....
> *



Genau, und getroffen haben wir uns alle auf der zweiten bzw. dritten Runde kurz vor der steilen Abfahrt. Ihr habt mich kurz vorher noch vorbeigelassen und Michael stand wie gesagt zum Sprung bereit.

btw: Ihr habt mich am Samstag auch im Rad-O-Wahn Ndhsn. aufgehalten (sh. Bericht michael59 oben).
So schliesst sich der Kreis.

Sorry for jumpin in.

Ciao
C.


----------



## onkel (28. Mai 2002)

@chubika: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Vielleicht ist der halt ja wirklich in erster Linie vom Luftdruck abhängig. Denn dieses Mal war ich auch sehr zufrieden mit der Haftung auf den Wurzeln!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (28. Mai 2002)

Also, hab Kein Bock einfach mehr aufs Lernen und setze somit noch einen ran.
Sind also Sonntag früh los und es blieb mindestens bis zur Hälfte offen, ob Onkel mit der bewährten 2 Stop Strategie fuhr , oder nicht . Aber als es ihn erst kurz vor Braunlage aus dem roten Renner zwang, war klar: Heute will er es wissen. 1 Stop ist angesagt. Allerdings war die auch recht gewagt, denn auf die Frage , ob er noch nen Blick in die Karte werfen wolle kam nur ein: Doch nicht ( Tür auf ) jetzt ( Vorderkante Stoßstange ) . Bist Du ( irgendwo hinterm Wagen ) irreeeeee(aaaaah).
Nun denn , den Kartenblick brauchten wir auch nicht , denn wir kannten die Strecke ja vom letzten Jahr: " Wie jetzt? Nach Clausthal? , nee. " " Klar hier abbiegen" . " Sind schon richtig " . "ja, genau , fahr du man ".
Und dann kamen wir an . Ein erhabenes Gefühl . So viele schöne bikes ( arrjuuuuuuuu ) . Glücklicherweise entschlossen wir uns gleich nach oben zu fahren und die Nachmeldung klar zu machen , denn 2 min. später und wir hätten auf der Strecke dazustoßen müssen, wie einige andere.
Powerbar eingesteckt , wc gescheckt, bikes klargemacht.
Aufgefallen ist uns in der Einrollphase, daß es überall nach "Einschmierzeug" roch. 
Na,ja , nach kurzem Hallo ging es los. 
Zusammen mit michael59 rollte ich an. Die obligatorischen Sprüche und Kalauer kamen auch von ihm. " Hauptsache ohne Sturz" . Noch ein leichtes Lachen und die ungewollte Vollbremsung , die den Satz zur Farce verkommen ließ. 
@michael59
Guter Adrenalinschub gleich zu Anfang was ? 
Ja, und dann das erste Mißgeschick meinerseits . Statt nach links, wollte ich in Erinnerung an die letztjährige Streckenführung rechts abbiegen, was vom Streckenposten nur mit Kopfschütteln bedacht würde . Die Strecke, mindestens zur Hälfte neu, war aber trotzdem Klassse. Obwohl 2 superschwere Passagen entschärft wurden, dehnte sich die Gesamtstrecke doch auf 20 Min. mehr aus. Mehr Höhenmeter?
Also an sich wollte ich ja nur locker mitrollen , aber an den Anstiegen packte es mich dann doch und als ich ne miese erste Runde mit 1h39 hingelegt hatte überkam es mich . Aber zunächst einmal kam es zum Eklat. Wohlgeformter Hintern mit Loch in der Hose, an pikanter Stelle. Wie soll man sich da aufs Rennen konzentrieren. Trotzdem dankt wahrscheinlich das gesamte Teilnehmerfeld, welches kurzzeitig die Schmerzen vergessen konnte. Dann kam noch einer , der fragte wieviel haben wir denn schon ? Wie 16 km , ach du fährst die kleine Runde . Auch wenn mich das " kleine " depremierte. RESPEKT VOR DEN 112ERN. Am letzten Anstieg holte ich dann noch mal tief Luft und schaffte auch noch 3 Leute. Jedoch sah mir der 3. ins Gesicht, verwandelte seines kurzzeitig in Mr.Hyde und zog los. Angefeuert von Rufen wie: " Los zieh , Johnny ( Name von der Red. geändert).
Da ich aus dem letzten Loch pfiff. ließ ich ihn ziehen. Hierbei ein großes Fragezeichen an die Zeitnehmer. Laut Ergebnisliste ist der nächste vor mir 2Min. eher mir reingekommen. Egal hatte es geschafft und die zweite Runde sogar 12Min. schneller als die Erste.
Der einzige Negativpunkt war wirklich der Gegenverkehr ( ungläubige Frage an den Streckenposten : " Bin ich hier richtig? ) und die Gefahrenausschilderung ( Fast nur an Anstiegen ).
Tja nach der kurzen Verabschiedung und der Aussicht durch lightwolf doch noch an nen Ritschey WCS Vorbau ranzukommen , eierten wir nach Hause , um noch in den Fahnenumzugsstau in Bad Lauterberg zu kommen. 
Hab immernoch lahme Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (29. Mai 2002)

@michael59  
Wäre ich ja nicht so schüchtern, hätte ich einfach mal so 30 Sekunden vor dem Start gerufen: "Alle IBCler zur mir." Dann hätte man sich  nach dem Rennen kurz auf ein "Isogetränk" (z. B. Weizenbier) zusammensetzen können. 


@vokkar 

Den MA in Solling am 07.07.02 kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade eine Übungsleiterausbildung mache. Werde mir aber die Berichte ansehen u. den MA evtl. für´s nächste Jahr einplanen.


----------



## Vokkar (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Katrin _
> [BDen MA in Solling am 07.07.02 kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade eine Übungsleiterausbildung mache. Werde mir aber die Berichte ansehen u. den MA evtl. für´s nächste Jahr einplanen. [/B]



hmmm, hab deinen Beitrag irgendwie verpeilt, dachte du redest vom Solling MA, frag mich nich warum 
Gruß
der Vokkar


----------



## chubika (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *@Denn dieses Mal war ich auch sehr zufrieden mit der Haftung auf den Wurzeln! *



Hallo Onkel,

hast Du Dir Deinen Reifen nach dem Rennen mal angeschaut? Wie sieht er aus?
Meiner hat arg gelitten (sh. oben), wie mit tausenden kleinen Messerstichen gespickt. 

C.


----------



## onkel (30. Mai 2002)

@chubika: Meine Reifen sehen gut aus, Du musst durch irgendeinen besonderen Dreck gefahren sein. 

Oder ich war zu langsam....


----------



## chubika (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *
> Oder ich war zu langsam.... *



Ne, ne,
langsam war ich diesmal (sh. o.).
Vielleicht bist Du ja geflogen.  
Oder ich bin tatsaechlich auf der dritten und vierten Runde durch den Dreck gekrochen.
 

Ciao
C.


----------

